# K4L Smell?



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

I premixed Extreme Blend, molasses Powder Iron Sulfate, humic Acid with water in 1 gallon jugs. Well with the extreme weather shifts, I have not been able to apply it so it's been sitting in the jugs for over a week. They are now putting out a fermented/strong smell to them. Would it still be good to apply on the turf?? Did it spoil? Bizzare


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

The sugars are feeding it. It's perfectly fine.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

ABC123 said:


> The sugars are feeding it. It's perfectly fine.


Makes sense. From the molasses I'm assuming?


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Scagfreedom48z+ said:


> ABC123 said:
> 
> 
> > The sugars are feeding it. It's perfectly fine.
> ...


Correct.


----------



## occamsrzr (Apr 27, 2020)

I get this smell from the Extreme Blend as well. The Amino Acid + Kelp combo seems to ferment after a couple days. I don't really premix anymore. You are probably fine to use. I think there is a small risk of anaerobic bacteria in the fermentation but you will be fine. I've never had issues of using these mixtures turning a bit off.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

occamsrzr said:


> I get this smell from the Extreme Blend as well. The Amino Acid + Kelp combo seems to ferment after a couple days. I don't really premix anymore. You are probably fine to use. I think there is a small risk of anaerobic bacteria in the fermentation but you will be fine. I've never had issues of using these mixtures turning a bit off.


Thanks. I put it down, aside from the smell, it didn't give off any negative reactions


----------

